# Post your Audio gear | Headphones, Earphones, Speakers, Amps & DACs...



## Sarath (Feb 28, 2012)

Post your most beloved audio gear here and let the world peek into your collection. 

∇ Pics are even better but are optional.

∇ Please don't forget to mention the price 

I will add you name to the list below with a link to your post  Will keep updating as and when time permits

List:​Name - link to post 

Sarath
sukant
Faun
Desperado
tkin


list will be arranged chronologically not alphabetically

For discussion about Earphones and Headphones go here > *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/148081-headphones-earphones-news-discussion-thread.html

Looking at the growing number of audio fanatics in TDF I though it would be better to compile our collection than let them be lost in different threads


----------



## Sarath (Feb 28, 2012)

*Template to "Post your Audio gear"*

Although you are free to use whatever format you want to, I have laid out a small format here for convenience


*Earphones* 

*Headphones*

*Speakers*

*Amplifiers*

*DAC*

*Sound card *

*Sources:*



Spoiler



Pics (optional):


----------



## Sarath (Feb 28, 2012)

*Audio gear for starters | Audiophiles on a budget*

Audio gear less than ₹2000
list based on ascending price, not chronologically or alphabetically


Spoiler



*Earphones*


Spoiler



Soundmagic PL-11  (₹550)
sukant

EP-630 (₹675)
sukant

Sennheiser CX180: (1.5k)
Sarath
sukant

Nuforce NE-7M (1.6k)
sukant

Brainwavz M1 (1.7k)
Krow 
Sarath
sukant


*Headphones**Speakers**Amplifiers**DAC*

*Sound card *


----------



## Sarath (Feb 28, 2012)

*Audiophiles running up the ladder*

Audio gear upto ₹5000
list based on ascending price, not chronologically or alphabetically


----------



## Sarath (Feb 28, 2012)

*Audiophiles pumping serious cash*

Audio gear below ₹10000


----------



## Sarath (Feb 28, 2012)

*Audiophiles devoted | The best is still not the best*

Audio gear beyond ₹10000


----------



## Sarath (Feb 28, 2012)

My collection...

*Earphones *

Sennheiser CX180  : 1.5k
Brainwavz M1    : 1.7k
Brainwavz M2   : 3k
Klipsch Image X10   : 10k

*Headphones*

Steelseries Siberia V1  : 2.7k
Sony PS3 Wireless Stereo Headset  : 5k

*Speakers*

Logitech Z623   : 7k

*Sound card*
Internal Realtek soundcard 

*Sources*
iPod 
iPhone
Sony Erricson Xperia Arc
PC
Laptop


----------



## sukant (Feb 28, 2012)

My collection...

Earphones
Fidue A73 - 9.7K
Xiaomi Pistons v2 - Rs.500 
Signature Acoustics C12 - Around 2K
EP-630 Rs.675
UE Triple Fi 10 - 7k (damaged)
PL-11 Rs.550 (Given away)
Sennheiser CX180 : 1.5k(Sold)
Brainwavz M1 : 1.4k(Sold)
Brainwavz M3 : 2.8k (damaged)
Nuforce NE-7M : 1.6K (damaged)
RE-262: 4.7K (sold)

Headphones
Vmoda M80 - 6.7K
Audio Technica M50 - 6K 
Grado SR80i - 6k
Koss Portapro - 1.5k
Sennheiser eh-150 - 2.1k (damaged)
Audio Technica AD700 - 6.5k (sold)
Cooler Master Sirus - 7.5K (sold)
Sennheiser HD 280 Pro - 4.5k (sold)
Sennheiser HD 598 - 13K (Sold)


Speakers
DA5000 Pro : 11k


Sound card
Asus Xonar Dx-4.9k

Amp:
Fiio E11 - 3.5k 

Sources
Xduoo X2
One Plus One


If old collection doesnt count i will edit the post


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 28, 2012)

nice initiative


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 28, 2012)

Sarath, where are your pics? 

And I request all posters to post their pics in *spoilers only*


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's my collection
*
Earphones*
HiFiMan RE272
Ortofon e-Q5
HiSoundAudio Golden Crystal
JVC FXT90
HiFiMan RE-0 x2
Xears XE200PRO
Xears Ultraphile
TFTA 2V1S
Dunu Hephaes 
Soundmagic E30
Brainwavz Beta

Past: MEElec CC51, SM PL11, Hippo VB, Sony EX57LP.

*Amplifiers*
DigiZoid ZO2
Fiio E17

*DAC*
Fiio E17

*Sound card*
Asus Xonar STX

Pics:


Spoiler



*farm7.staticflickr.com/6109/6281299048_c973d9061d_z.jpg
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6203/6044999213_bc38fdf431_z.jpg
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6188/6044997787_fc9d0995d2_z.jpg
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6230/6281291004_d168bdc705_z.jpg
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6220/6281299826_7a0038c747_z.jpg
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6113/6410957901_b3aaa05eac_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7158/6410954815_d9866e5a61_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7017/6410966561_8fc74650d1_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7008/6410933415_3191f68722_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7166/6530149703_fb62db688a_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7035/6530174055_22365fc029_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7017/6651909899_8986445ba9_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7168/6651916045_8bcc569d05.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7014/6816449569_7edd47afb8_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7144/6816444549_7fe3616926_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7205/6856029061_861b8176c6_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7195/6856027655_e33fcb62b2_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7203/6781891692_941141ce7b_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7055/6781898500_dd7769f256_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7061/6928016967_5cab50cd92_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7206/6928010717_ba09d57a82_z.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 1, 2012)

^Pics ?


----------



## Desperado (Mar 3, 2012)

*Easy listener!!*

*Earphones*

a - JAYS Two - Rs. 2190/-


Spoiler



*s15.postimage.org/6m1zlrjev/a_jays_2.jpg





Spoiler



*s18.postimage.org/v22p00oit/a_jays_2_2.jpg



Soundmagic PL-30  - Rs. 1100/-


Spoiler



*s14.postimage.org/bh905w4xp/pl_30.jpg



Sennheiser PMX 60 Rs. 650/-


Spoiler



*s14.postimage.org/o0h5wxa81/pmx.jpg


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

*Audioengine:*

*Audio Technica M35:*  @ 3.6k 

*Impression:* Very good closed cans, total vfm, soundstage is a bit closed and bas is a bit boomy, not tight, but overall 8/10(considering price).


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/UnXx1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/PUyyo.jpg




*Koss Portapro:*  @ 4k

*Impression:* Sounds awesome right of the box, no burn in required, open soundtage, tight and clear bass, blows everything sub 4k away, overall 9/10)considering price).


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/BFGRn.jpg




*FiiO E6*: @ 1.6k

*Impression:* Tiny teeny monster this is, runs for 10hrs on a 2hrs charge, boosts almost all audio gear, even portable speakers(sumonpathak tested this), improves quality a lot, opens the sound up, makes it a lot clear, overall 9.5/10(considering el cheapo price tag)


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/PDkZn.jpg




*Soundmagic PL30:* @ 1.3k

*Impression:* Very good IEMs, clear, tight sound, lots of clear bass, mids and highs are very clear and spot on, supplied buds fit very well, over the ear hoisting is very useful and makes it the most comfortable IEM ever, the weight of the IEM is distributed on your ears, so no tug on the buds itself, overall 9.2/10(considering price)


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ZIQXj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/MMhtp.jpg




*Steelseries Siberia Soundcard:* @ 1.5k

*Impression:* Absolute beauty, clear, noise free audio, driver install in a zippy and works like a charm, takes a snap to configure, virtual 7.1 surround sound actually works good, sound sampling quality is a bit low(16bit), but nothing the FiiO E6 can't fix, software equalizer woks like a charm, overall 9.5/10(considering the pathetically low pricetag).


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/zY2vF.jpg


----------



## kai840 (Apr 28, 2012)

1:Logitech Voice chat Headset - 650rs.      2:Sony MDR XD100 - 1.1k                                 3: Xonar DX 7.1 Soundcard - 4.8k                   4: AudioTechnica ATH AD700 Headphones-7.5k                                           5: Edifier DA5000 Pro 5.1 - 9k


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2012)

@tkin just for info Is fiio a PMP?


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 2, 2012)

Its an amp.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2012)

Amp?whats that?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 2, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Amp?whats that?




Amplifier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 3, 2012)

Here goes my collection.

*Earphones*


Sony MDR EX57
 Rs.1290/-


Philips SHE-9501
 Rs.999/-



Brainwavz M2
 Rs.3000/-


Brainwavz M4
 Rs. 3800/-


Brainwavz M4+
 Rs.4.4K

Brainwavz Alpha
 Rs.800/-


Meelectronics M2P
 Rs.1000/-


*Headphones*



Philips SHP 2700
  Rs.1299/-


Audio Technica ATH T500
 Rs.4000/-


Audio Technica ATH - AD700
 Rs. 6100/-



*Sources*



Apple iPod touch 2G 32GB ~21k when bought
Apple iPhone 4 16GB 34K

Sony MHC Rv22 HiFi
 ~18k I guess

Nationite Nanite N2 4GB
 2.9K



*Wireless*


Motorola S9 Snoop Free with MotorRokr E6


*Soundcard*


Asus Xonar DG
 Rs.1500/-

Creative X-Fi Surround USB 5.1
 Rs.4k 

*Speakers*
Altec Lansing VS3251R 4.5K

*Pics*


Spoiler



*img96.imageshack.us/img96/6940/95011.th.jpg*img838.imageshack.us/img838/3065/95012w.th.jpg


*img526.imageshack.us/img526/8456/altecq.th.jpg

*img717.imageshack.us/img717/753/ex571.th.jpg*img193.imageshack.us/img193/8016/ex572.th.jpg

*img833.imageshack.us/img833/2250/m21pp.th.jpg*img824.imageshack.us/img824/4710/m22k.th.jpg


*img84.imageshack.us/img84/5307/94603500.th.jpg

*img407.imageshack.us/img407/2387/81062394.th.jpg

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/2052/29340010150322850763954.th.jpg

*img267.imageshack.us/img267/136/shp2700.th.jpg*img845.imageshack.us/img845/5993/t5001.th.jpg*img23.imageshack.us/img23/8490/t5002a.th.jpg*img96.imageshack.us/img96/1605/t5003.th.jpg
*img685.imageshack.us/img685/2530/19183910150114802343954.th.jpg


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 3, 2012)

*sarath, faun, sukant, sriharsa* have mauled the scene!

time to recall what i have got 

*# steelseries siberia (for 2.5-2.8k) :*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/J9i6El.jpg


*# koss portapro classic (for ~2k....who wants this?  )*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/77sZJl.jpg


*# ozone attack gaming headset limited white edition (1.8-2k) :*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/B2Rhhl.jpg


*# Denon AH-D1100 (8.5k) :*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/7lcOPl.jpg


*# soundmagic PL?....PL?....PL?....PL-11. yes  (dont remember....500/- i guess?)*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/T37Kvl.jpg *i.imgur.com/O9zdel.jpg


*# MEelectronics M6 (1k-1.5k if am not wrong) :*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ZstwDl.jpg


*# klipsch igroove HG silver (6.5k) :*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/gxKrSl.jpg


*# creative D100 (sorry, forgot the price) :*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/FNLTQl.jpg


*# creative D200 (~3.5k, probably ) :*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/fpD1fl.jpg


*# wharfedale diamond D10 dipole rear speakers (11.5-12k by a rough guess) :*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/9FHbCl.jpg


*# roccat kave (~5.5k, or probably less, or more  ) :*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Jd8nFl.jpg


*# fiio E6 (bhool gaya  may be 1-1.5k) : *



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/fX3IMl.jpg


*# F&D F5090 (8.5k) :*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/rVlHHl.jpg


*# Edifier DA5000 Pro (my prreciouss....8.2k) :*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/sXJs9l.jpg *i.imgur.com/XNJIGl.jpg


*# DSE AE2922 front floorstanding speakers (6.5k) :*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/u4Tfvl.jpg


*# DNM Audio A-777 stereo amplifier (11-12k) :*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/rJ7j5l.jpg


*# Xonar DX (3.8k, in an offer) :*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/3fgpvl.jpg


and
*# 'tuchchey' samsung IEMs (though no offense meant....produce likeable sound for 500 bucks  ) :*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/a7uPkl.jpg



this thread provides a nice stimulus to the memory 

and yes, if anyone's interested in any portable gear above, just express it through a PM


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 3, 2012)

^^
Holy cow what was that 
that is some serious gear bro 

OT: ygpm


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 3, 2012)

hehe....replied!


----------



## elton_1991 (Jun 28, 2012)

Souce:
PC
Laptop- Toshiba Satellite l745
Galaxy S2 @790 SGD(around 30k I guess)

Sound card:
Asus Xonar DG @1.7k


Spoiler



*i45.tinypic.com/of3dsi.jpg



AMP:
Fiio E6 @1.5k


Spoiler



*i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg500/elton155/20120628_211303.jpg



Speakers:
Perx SPS-8 tower speakers @10k

Creative SBS A335 2.1 @1.6k


Spoiler



*i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg500/elton155/20120628_210259.jpg





Spoiler



*i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg500/elton155/20120628_210437.jpg



Headphones:
Corsair Vengence 1300 @3.1k


Spoiler



*i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg500/elton155/20120628_211825.jpg



sennheiser hd 202 @1.8k


Spoiler



*i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg500/elton155/20120628_212820.jpg



IEM:
Soundmagic PL-30 @1.4k


Spoiler



*i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg500/elton155/20120628_211400.jpg



JVC Marshmellow @Rs.500


Spoiler



*i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg500/elton155/IMAGE00015.jpg


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Post your Audio gear | Headphones, Earphones, Speakers, Amps &amp; DACs...*

1. grado sr 60 

2. razer piranha

3. philips shp 1900

4. sennhieser rs 110 

klipsch image s3. coming soon 

wont be posting no pics. no camera + phone sucks


----------



## clickclick (Dec 21, 2012)

not an audiophile, so this gets the job done with the iPod touch 

1549 from pepperfry
*i.imgur.com/o3OxJ.jpg


----------



## eagle06 (Feb 19, 2013)

My collection...

Earphones

Creative EP630 ~900
Sound Magic E10 -1500
Samsung In ear -450

Headphones

Ozone Spark  ~2.2k
Sennheiser  HD201 ~1.2k
Sony XB100 ~1.1k

Speakers
Altec Lansing VS4621

Sound card
Internal Realtek soundcard

Sources
iPod
Galaxy S
Desire
PC
Laptop


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

^^ No pic, no proof 

Congrats though.


----------



## finalblur (May 18, 2013)

*The most perfect aural experience for 2 months*

I ordered a set of VSonic VC02 from ebay.com for about 2400/-. The retailer was in Singapore. They are astonishing quality for their price, and can safely be called the best IEM's you can get for under 15k. They also feature 'detachable cables', but I'll get to that.

You can read the review of this set here: Multi-IEM Review - 281 IEMs compared (VSonic GR07 BE and R02 Silver Added 05/15/13 p.688)

I received it within a few weeks, but one channel would not work unless I fiddled with the wire. So I sent it back, and got another one in the mail promptly. Seller was very quick to reply, and highly efficient, even though it was an international exchange.

Used them for a month. Perfect sound quality. I've never heard anything like it before. It even sounded better than the Bose IEMs I once tested. I started downloading FLAC files. Got rid of all my low bit rate mp3's. I started hearing Dream Theater like I've never heard them before. Began to plan a jogging routine, complete with music playlist. I did long rides around my city with my music. My life revolved around these buds.

Then one day, while riding with the headphones on my shoulder, the detachable head fell off. I picked up my friend 5 minutes later, who noticed the missing head. We returned to the road, and dodged buses and trucks to try spot the head on the road. All we found were rocks. Tiny rocks.

I now have 2600 Rs worth of uselessness lying on my desk. I cannot buy a headphone of this caliber again. Even Creative EP-630's sound terrible after these. And they're also over budget for me now. But then I have no budget. I cannot buy another set of headphones. I can never listen to music again. Pic related.


----------



## chandhu (Oct 23, 2013)

philips she3890

panasonic rp-hjc120

klipsch image s4a ll

shure se215

sennheiser momentum on-ear


source - samsung galaxy s2, ipod shuffle


----------



## kai840 (Oct 28, 2013)

Update to My Acessories

Adding Precious Headphones :: *HiFiMan HE-400* 
Amplifier : Fiio E17


-------------------------------------------------
Old

Sony MDR XD100 
AudioTechnica ATH AD700 Headphones
Xonar DX 7.1 Soundcard 
Edifier DA5000 Pro 5.1


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 31, 2013)

My beauties: 



Spoiler



*farm6.staticflickr.com/5512/10585637076_6249a190fd_o.jpg



*Sennheiser HD650*  ~ 23k
*Sennheiser HD598*  ~ 12k
*Audinst HUD-MX1*   ~ 10.5k

I will post rest of the stuff some other day...


----------



## Sarath (Oct 31, 2013)

^ Wow, that is some heavy stuff. Will update main post once my net speed is up.


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 31, 2013)

Sarath said:


> ^ Wow, that is some heavy stuff. Will update main post once my net speed is up.



Thanks 

I will update the post with a few more additions soon.


----------



## coolnikk (Nov 11, 2013)

aniket.cain said:


> My beauties:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hd 650 at 23k nooooooooooooooooo......!!!!! where did u find those beauties for that price ???


----------



## justgothere (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi guys, 
Is Schiit products available in India? Any pointer will be highly appreciated. 

cheers


----------



## justgothere (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone knows about any sellers of Schiit Amps in India?  Any pointers well be 
 Appreciated. 
Regards


----------



## aniket.cain (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Post your Audio gear | Headphones, Earphones, Speakers, Amps &amp; DACs...*

I am also interested in Schiit Amps! Any info on sellers in India? Thanks!

- - - Updated - - -



coolnikk said:


> hd 650 at 23k nooooooooooooooooo......!!!!! where did u find those beauties for that price ???



Sorry I had not seen this!

HD650 was purchased from eBay using some heavy discount coupons. HD598 is a bit old now (couple years) and I had purchsed it using discount then too. I bought the MX-1 from Pristine Note some time later. Now I am thinking of selling these two to get a better DAC/Amp for the HD650.


----------



## justgothere (Mar 22, 2014)

But it seems that it is not available in India . I'm thinking about a direct import or preferably pick up through some incoming friends etc. 
Regards


----------



## 100रभ (Nov 8, 2014)

My Edifier C3..
View attachment 14960
View attachment 14961


----------



## Raziel (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi guys, posting a couple of my headphones. The VModa M100, SkullCandy Crusher...and the Audeze LCD 2.2 i purchased this month 

*i62.tinypic.com/sl4hew.jpg

*i61.tinypic.com/8z19gj.jpg

*i62.tinypic.com/2wqfipe.jpg

*i61.tinypic.com/aavn7s.jpg

*i61.tinypic.com/n1sbr5.jpg

*i61.tinypic.com/2eci2c2.jpg

*i57.tinypic.com/2h84rkh.jpg

*i57.tinypic.com/zk309s.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 23, 2014)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] congrats


----------



## Raziel (Nov 24, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] congrats



Thanks mate


----------



## joshiks7 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi,
I have recently bought:
*Fiio x1 @ 100USD from Amazon USA
*Vsonic GR07 @ 100USD from Amazon USA


----------



## joshiks7 (Jan 16, 2015)

Vsonic GR07


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Feb 13, 2015)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] Omg those LCD's !! *drool*


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow Congrats. But how did you get the wooden box, they don't come in them anymore. Correct me if am wrong.


----------



## justgothere (Feb 15, 2015)

This is my desktop music solution for home Modi, Magni and a Senn HD 650.

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2910/14774378054_95539db7eb_b.jpg


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Feb 15, 2015)

looks very clean. how does it sound?


----------



## justgothere (Feb 15, 2015)

gunnerwholelife said:


> looks very clean. how does it sound?



Initially sounded a bit all bundled up. After some burn in, sounds have opened up nicely. It is actually very surprising that how much the sound improves with use . Very comfortable to listen for long hours I must say. Very value for money.

cheers


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2015)

please update this thread..


----------



## Lenny (May 15, 2015)

I'm using a coloud headphones - Pretty good for a good price as well.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 31, 2015)

Lenny said:


> I'm using a coloud headphones - Pretty good for a good price as well.



I used to own a pair of Colouds in 2010/11 , with the punisher skulls on the cups.Got them along with Beats Pro Studio as a side kick!


----------



## kai840 (Sep 7, 2015)

Owning  :

1)Audio Techinica AD700
2)HifiMan HE-400

And the Last :  BeyerDynamic T1 

DAC : Xonar DX & Fiio E17

Amps : Fiio E17 , IFI ICAN & BottleHead S.E.X.


----------



## vishaltapre13 (Oct 27, 2015)

Sony mdr Xb70Ap in ear headphones and skullcandy lowrider


----------



## seamon (Oct 27, 2015)

Headphones: Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro.
IEM - JVC HA FX - 850, Quadbeat 2


----------



## powerhoney (Oct 27, 2015)

Speakers: Edifier DA 5000 Pro 5.1

Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro

IEMs: Signature Acoustics C12, Knowledge Zenith ED9, Denon AHC 260, Cowon EM1, Sony MDREX110LP, Creative EP 630(Dead), Mi Pistons 2(Gave to a friend)

Headphones: Skullcandy Hesh 2.0 (Worst sounding cans ever!!! )

DAC: None


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 27, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Speakers: Edifier DA 5000 Pro 5.1
> 
> Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro
> 
> ...



Where did you get this from ? Also does it have mic and buttons


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Where did you get this from ? Also does it have mic and buttons



I see only one link

www.hifinage.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.product_details&product_id=125&Itemid=29


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 27, 2015)

it doesnt have mic :/


----------



## ratul (Oct 28, 2015)

Speakers: Altec Lansing VS2621, Logitech Z506

PMP: Sandisk Sansa Clip Zip

IEM: VSonic VSD5

Headphones: Philips SHP8900


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 6, 2015)

Got poor man's m50x ..

Samson sr850


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 6, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Got poor man's m50x ..
> 
> Samson sr850



review pliase ? I give cookies


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 6, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> review pliase ? I give cookies


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 6, 2015)

cant see the image..
please upload in imageshack or photobucket


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> cant see the image..
> please upload in imageshack or photobucket


*Fixed it for you:*

*i.imgur.com/oH49SHj.jpg


----------



## dan4u (Nov 7, 2015)

Just got these, Plantronics Backbeat PRO 
*i.imgur.com/NB64HsC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OdPrr1J.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Z0vfnCu.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 19, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Mi 299 wala Pistons.
> The build quality is amazing when u look, feels a bit cheap. Bass heavy, recessed mid, pitchy highs. Comfortable to wear but difficult to get a seal.
> 
> PS: Flanges from my Pistons 2.
> ...


compare pistons basic to ES 18 and KZ ATE ?


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 19, 2015)

Edit: There is a problem with editing on TDF mobile site. Keeps deleting if u touch. 

Mi 299 wala Pistons. 
The build quality is amazing when u look, feels a bit cheap. Bass heavy, recessed mid, pitchy highs. Comfortable to wear but difficult to get a seal. 
PICS: 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/0rTRL8w.jpg
*i.imgur.com/voyy8or.jpg


PS: Flanges from my Pistons 2.
______



Nerevarine said:


> compare pistons basic to ES 18 and KZ ATE ?


I like clear mids with noticeable bass and smooth highs. 
Sound Quality: ate > es 18 > Pb 
Comfort/Seal: ES18 > Pb > ATE
Build Quality: KZ ATE> Pb > ES18
VFM: Pb > ATE > es18

Recently I tried the ES18S and they felt kinda underpowered to my 2 year old ES18. So not sure if their quality is decreasing.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 29, 2016)

Mizanurification said:


> Edit: There is a problem with editing on TDF mobile site. Keeps deleting if u touch.
> 
> Mi 299 wala Pistons.
> The build quality is amazing when u look, feels a bit cheap. Bass heavy, recessed mid, pitchy highs. Comfortable to wear but difficult to get a seal.
> ...




Got one too...pretty bad imo.


----------



## aakaash (Mar 10, 2016)

Earphones:
1. Soundmagic ES18 (Rs. 650)
2. Audio Technica CLR 100 (Rs. 600)

Headphones:
1. Sennheiser HD202ii (Rs. 1500)

Speakers:
1. Altec Lansing VS2621 (Rs. 2200)
2. Swans D1010MKII (Rs. 5939)


----------



## AudioGeek (Jun 11, 2016)

My favorite gears among all I own:

Sennheiser HD800
Sennheiser HD600

Burson Conductor

Ultimate Ears UERM

:smug_NF:


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 3, 2016)

v.Na5h said:


> View attachment 15867



how come you got soft ear cushion, i got a leather one...


----------



## seamon (Apr 7, 2017)

*i64.tinypic.com/vpxjit.jpg
*i63.tinypic.com/2mfykn4.jpg
*i67.tinypic.com/1zwdmr5.jpg
LCD 3
64 Audio A12,U12 and CA Vega


----------



## ratul (Apr 7, 2017)

seamon said:


> *i64.tinypic.com/vpxjit.jpg
> *i63.tinypic.com/2mfykn4.jpg
> *i67.tinypic.com/1zwdmr5.jpg
> LCD 3
> 64 Audio A12,U12 and CA Vega



like, really?


----------



## seamon (Apr 7, 2017)

ratul said:


> like, really?



Ya....


----------



## siddharthx64 (Dec 25, 2017)

*Here's my audio gear!*
The devices listed below are still in use!
Images (taken from the internet, as they look much better) added in the end, in same order as device list

Device: *Sony XB450AP*
Usage: Generic headphone usage when my Shure is not in hand
Price (when purchased): ~2K
Using since: 2016

Device: *Logitech x50 Bluetooth Speaker*
Usage: Portable Loud speaker for gatherings away from home
Price (when purchased): ~1.4K
Using since: 2016

Device: *Shure SE215 *(here's my review of the same)
Usage: Music on the run
Price (when purchased): 8K
Using since: 2014 (the most durable ones I have ever had!)

Device: *TurtleBeach P520 Stealth Wireless Headset *with 7.1 channel audio and Superhuman hearing
Usage: Gaming Headphones for PS4
Price (when purchased): ~7K
Using since: 2017

Device: *Bose Quiet Comfort 35 Series II* with Active Noise Cancellation
Usage: Music & peace of mind in noisy conditions
Price: ~28k
Using since: 2017

Images!

SONY XB450AP
*rukminim1.flixcart.com/image/1408/1408/j58hj0w0/headset/extra-bass/k/x/r/sony-mdr-xb450ap-original-imaevftngr8hbrkb.jpeg?q=90

*Logitech X50 Bluetooth Speaker*
*s.catch.com.au/images/product/0001/1984/5859ea869d294409578368.jpg 
Shure SE215-CL 
*media.sweetwater.com/api/i/q-85__ha-2e7f5df70138dfcd__hmac-5c23481d50590b06d0db1711dc73192ab11af8dc/images/items/1800/SE215-xlarge.jpg 
TurtleBeach P520 
*ksassets.timeincuk.net/wp/uploads/sites/54/2014/10/P1090774-1.jpg 
Bose QC35 Series 2
*media.wired.com/photos/5a2b38127ddf3c6b8cc41577/master/w_2400,c_limit/bose-TAb.jpg 

Happy to answer any question you may have about these!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 29, 2017)

tkin said:


> *Fixed it for you:*
> 
> *i.imgur.com/oH49SHj.jpg


This is one good set of headphones! Can't believe how hooked I am to these even after getting Logitech G633 and ATH-m50x


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2017)

Really ? Mine busted after i snapped its wire by mistake. it had great SQ just a little uncomfortable


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 30, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Really ? Mine busted after i snapped its wire by mistake. it had great SQ just a little uncomfortable


You can replace the wire right??

Also you got that comfy velvet looking ear pads, what I got was some hard ass leather shit. I ordered pack of 2.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 30, 2017)

gagan_kumar said:


> You can replace the wire right??
> 
> Also you got that comfy velvet looking ear pads, what I got was some hard ass leather shit. I ordered pack of 2.


I got velour pads, not sure why u got leather


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 30, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> I got velour pads, not sure why u got leather



For the pads I got with my sr 850,

Are they comfortable? no. But still the sound is amazing.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 30, 2017)

Not as comforatble as id have liked, ears tend to heat up and after regular usage, it was filled with lint


----------



## toshar (Jun 23, 2020)

I have got my hands on Logitech Z-5500 5.1 THX Speakers. It has satellites speakers with completely damaged cones and need serious repairs.
They are rated for 3 inch, 69w RMS @ 8 Ohms as per on paper specification. I couldn't find any direct replacement on internet and whatever is there seems super cheap at very low RMS.
I want all drivers to get repaired while keeping everything else as stock and don't mind loosing THX signature sound.
If they are beyond repair then I would prefer buying two 8 ohm 100w rms speakers (Please advice) in good MDF box ditching all 5 satellites, I don't necessarily want 5.1 setup.
Can these be repaired without loosing 80% of their sound quality? Please advice and Where should I look for. I live in New Delhi.
Right now I am using 4" full range 12w RMS 8ohm speakers as alternative and they start getting distort above 40% volumes.
Aren't there any full range 3" drivers of 60w at 8 ohms?
I found it for super dirt cheap and can't ditch it as it has optical + coax digital inputs along with analogs. I would like to go with repairing these drivers if anything such exists.

Please refer images below. 

- Good Condition



 

- My Speakers


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 24, 2020)

toshar said:


> Can these be repaired without loosing 80% of their sound quality? Please advice and Where should I look for. I live in New Delhi.


*www.hifivision.com/
Check the audio components section.


----------



## toshar (Jul 20, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.hifivision.com/
> Check the audio components section.


Thank You. I got the speakers completely restored and they are working perfectly fine. Will post a restore thread soon.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 20, 2020)

toshar said:


> Thank You. I got the speakers completely restored and they are working perfectly fine. Will post a restore thread soon.


Good to know, did you get some help from hifivision forum.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 21, 2020)

had thought of auditioning a AVR cum spkr combo in delhi but the corona thing stopped that....still have  u urge to buy a 7.2ch AVR cum bookshelf combo which i can build up later....any suggestions.chaps like avmart etc ship such stuff.budget 80 K.i have no music setup right now


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 21, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> had thought of auditioning a AVR cum spkr combo in delhi but the corona thing stopped that....still have  u urge to buy a 7.2ch AVR cum bookshelf combo which i can build up later....any suggestions.chaps like avmart etc ship such stuff.budget 80 K.i have no music setup right now


Check my post#85 above.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 22, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> had thought of auditioning a AVR cum spkr combo in delhi but the corona thing stopped that....still have  u urge to buy a 7.2ch AVR cum bookshelf combo which i can build up later....any suggestions.chaps like avmart etc ship such stuff.budget 80 K.i have no music setup right now



so you want to build step-by-step? sensible. many ppl go that route. look up the forum (esp its classifieds section) mentioned by @whitestar_999. you might find a good deal on a used set-up too (if you're willing to take one). its helpful, and rarely any trust-issues in seconds-dealing. most times you'll find well-kept, well-maintained stuff.


----------



## toshar (Jul 22, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Good to know, did you get some help from hifivision forum.


Indirectly Yes. I didn't got any replies on my questions on Z-5500 threads but there are many other things on the forum to learn for. Z-5500 is quite old now, not very much famous in 2020 so I guess people not knowing about it is common.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 22, 2020)

toshar said:


> Indirectly Yes. I didn't got any replies on my questions on Z-5500 threads but there are many other things on the forum to learn for. Z-5500 is quite old now, not very much famous in 2020 so I guess people not knowing about it is common.


That forum is good for audio stuff, I remember a thread about someone fixing/comparing a 20 years old speaker(the one roadside shops in old times used to have) having better overall sound quality than recent speakers of that time when I saw the thread.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 22, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> had thought of auditioning a AVR cum spkr combo in delhi but the corona thing stopped that....still have  u urge to buy a 7.2ch AVR cum bookshelf combo which i can build up later....any suggestions.chaps like avmart etc ship such stuff.budget 80 K.i have no music setup right now


Denon X Series AVR-X1400H fits in your requirement but currently pricing is too high. Its old & I have see it going for 39000 INR on amazon around Feb 2020 just before Pandemic.
Try local dealers for some Open Box pieces available Or used piece as suggested by @*GhorMaanas*

In speakers Dali Zensor 7 bookshelfs[pair] @ 37k or Dali Spektor series.

How keen you are?
I can share contact of guy who is going to source me Open box Denon X1400 or some other AVR once the pandemic settles.


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 11, 2020)

Pikd up denon x2660H with   Elac B 6.2 bookshelf pairs...so far so good


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 11, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Pikd up denon x2660H with   Elac B 6.2 bookshelf pairs...so far so good


Are there shops in your city(roorkee I think) that sell such stuff or you got it delivered?


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 12, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Are there shops in your city(roorkee I think) that sell such stuff or you got it delivered?


delivered,,hifi mart


----------



## mitraark (Aug 12, 2020)

Prime Day purchase. Impressions: tending towards regret. Driver quality sounds great, but Hard tips doesnt make any sense at all. Silicon/Foam tips isolates outside noise as well as provides great fit. OnePlus in its blind agenda of copying Apple made a big mistake in ergonomics.


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 17, 2020)

how can i connect my laptop to play wi fi music on my denon avr...i mean without using HEOS app


----------

